# How Do I Remove Bit Defender Files from Computer ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........I downloaded Bit Defender , tried it and decided I didn't want it ! I thought I had completely Uninstalled all programs . There are still 3 icons\shortcuts to some Uninstalled files left . 
..........I tried to uninstall them , but computer says I have to be an Adm. to uninstall them . It denies me access every time I right click and hit delete . So , how can I remove these files from my computer ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Perhaps this will be of some help? http://www.bitdefender.com/support/bitdefender-removal-failed-869.html


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

mzgarden said:


> Perhaps this will be of some help? http://www.bitdefender.com/support/bitdefender-removal-failed-869.html


 .............Thank you , their removal program did a good job ! I thought I was going to have to pay someone to remove the leftover programs . , fordy:cowboy:


----------

